# mk4 gti seats swap to mk3 jetta questions



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

What needs to be done to swap mk4 20th anniversary gti recaros in to a mk3 Jetta fronts and rears


----------



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

Rears, I don't know about. Fronts, you need to remove a section of the front seat mount. I'll take pictures tomorrow and write a DIY for you


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

Ok my buddy rolled his. 20th and for pulling his engine and tranny and a few other things I can have the interior ill be geting it this weekend


----------



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

PM me, to remind me to make the DIY for you. Or I'll search to see if its still on here


----------

